# Help only one week to go untill we move!!!



## robbins1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi We are moving to tsdada a week on sunday! Im so nervous but also very excited 
I just wondered if anyone could tell me more about the area and anything about advertising a company???
Thankyou


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Good Luck with the move. 
Babs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are local ex pat magazines such as Cyprus living and the Grapevine
Most people tend to advertise in them

good luck


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

robbins1 said:


> Hi We are moving to tsdada a week on sunday! Im so nervous but also very excited
> I just wondered if anyone could tell me more about the area and anything about advertising a company???
> Thankyou


Good luck with the move,i hope to be out very soon
rember to bring your warm clothes as it can get chilly up there in winter.
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

good luck with the move we are hoping to move out by the end of sept


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope all goes to plan for you lindy, we will be right behind You
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Trica
Have secured a job as a midwife so thats a good start found a place to rent sorting out a tenant for home in the UK have no illusions that it will be hard at times but my theory is: give it a bash for a year if its not what you had hoped for then fly back home and have the satisfaction of knowing you tried it x


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

how cold is cold in the winter do i need coat boots jeans jumpers etc!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats it you never know if you dont try ,good that you have a job.,
We have a apartment in paphos we bought 2004 will try to keep that too,holiday let out(1bed)Rent for a while till we are sure about area ect we have sold up here.still sorting half load container, sold off or thew out most stuff, too much clutter , planning to Drive(help) arrive mid oct,
Have you friends there ?
pm me if you want to chat paphos .
Tricia x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe not a heavy coat but jackets, jeans, jumpers and boots definitely.
You will find that after you have had a summer here you will be wearing warm clothes in the winter and laughing at the holiday makers in their shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry did not see post Can be cold at night and wet jan -feb good to have winter stuff go higher up Jan frost &snow winter wonderland Troodus


----------

